# Calling for Anime fans in Italy- need assistance



## Animelover (Mar 17, 2011)

Calling anime fans in Italy , I need assistance in purchasing a item from a Italian based 
anime distrobution company that won't ship to the states. 
Message me if you can help me get this item . 
Thank you


----------

